# Where to buy runners



## BlueSpud (3 May 2012)

I want to buy a pair of runners, not looking for anything fancy, just wondering where to get good value.  I am in sount county dublin.


----------



## truthseeker (3 May 2012)

I normally buy mine in Elverys. Theres one out by the NCT place beside Liffey Valley shopping centre.

They usually have stuff on sale so you can get a good deal.


----------



## Eithneangela (3 May 2012)

Lidl are selling runners next week for €19.99. They are actually very good - I have bought 2 pairs in the past 3 years (I go to the gym 3 or 4 times a week and also walk about 5K per day) and they have lasted quite well. If you're looking for a designer label, they don't have one - but they're the best runners I've bought in many years.


----------



## huskerdu (3 May 2012)

Sorry, if this sounds like a silly question but What are you going to do in the runners ?

Normal life and walking or taking part in sport or running ?

If you intend wearing them for sport or running, then a proper pair of the correct type of  runners will be the best investment that you can make. You can still get good value, there is no need to get the most expensive ones, but you should go to a shop like elverys where the staff know a bit about runners.


----------



## Spear (3 May 2012)

huskerdu said:


> You can still get good value, there is no need to get the most expensive ones, but you should go to a shop like elverys where the staff know a bit about runners.



Elverys can run you through one of their video analysis sessions to determine what's best for you.


----------



## flossie (4 May 2012)

If you can take a spin down to Kildare Village they have an Asics, North Face, Reebok and Nuike store. I was looking at teh Asics runners the other day - i saw some that i owuld like for €50 (for running) and they can also do gait analysis. The labels on teh shelves are marked up for the different gaits too.


----------



## thedaras (4 May 2012)

TK Maxx are great for runners, "Brand" names,at a great price.


----------



## Bronte (4 May 2012)

I've bought great runners in Dunnes for about 15 Euro's.  I cycle and walk regularly.  No problems with them.


----------



## clownie (4 May 2012)

base2race, ballymount do gait analysis and are really great.


----------



## huskerdu (5 May 2012)

cashier said:


> How does gait analysis work??



Shops that sell runners for running in, sometimes do gait analysis. 

Road running can be very hard on the legs. A good quality pair of runners that are suitable for you is vital to avoid injury. 

The shop has  treadmill that you run on. They record a video of your feet while you are running. When the video is played back, they can see if you
over-pronate or under-pronate ( Simply this means do you have very flat feet that bend in when running, or not).

Here is a better explanation


From this information, they can recommend a suitable pair of runners to help avoid injuries.


----------



## TarfHead (8 May 2012)

My wife is taking part in her first 10K in the Dublin mini-marathon in June. She was wearing a pair bought off the shelf at an outlet store a few years ago and through everything was fine. She then went for gait analysis and got a pair to suit her feet and it transformed her.

Runners should, in genral, be changed avery 500 miles


----------



## truthseeker (8 May 2012)

TarfHead said:


> She then went for gait analysis and got a pair to suit her feet and it transformed her.



Do elaborate!!! Bigger, stronger, faster???


----------



## elcato (8 May 2012)

> She then went for gait analysis and got a pair to suit her feet and it transformed her.


Did she follow the yellow brick road


----------



## TarfHead (9 May 2012)

'Transformed' meaning she no longer suffers shin splints and the runs are now something she enjoys, or rather, hates less


----------



## flossie (9 May 2012)

TarfHead said:


> 'Transformed' meaning she no longer suffers shin splints and the runs are now something she enjoys, or rather, hates less


 
I also notice a difference when i have new runners. I was wrongly told i over-pronated, was getting bad shin splints, and changed for a neutral gair after a different analysis. Was amazing the difference it made!

Need a new pair myself again, the miles have been done on the current pair....


----------



## celebtastic (15 May 2012)

I heavily over-pronate and got a great pair of trainers to address this. I put them in the washing machine recently though and it ruined them.

An expensive mistake!


----------

